# My new CR1 Team



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Just got it Saturday. Rides smooth as silk. In addition to the wheel change, swapped stem to an FSA OS 115, bars to Easton EC 70 wings and the saddle to a Selle Italia SLR. I am going to drop the stem down one spacer. Built up weight including pedals and cages is 17 pounds 3 ounces.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Good looking bike. Maybe it's just the angle of the picture but looks like a lot of drop on the bars. Don't lower the stem too much or your knuckles might be scraping the tire!


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats! I have the same ride and I love it. It's too bad you can never get pics to show the true color of the finish as it shows in the light (Cloudy, naked carbon grey, not black). Cool looking wheels


----------



## oldcrank (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry, I can't start my own thread, yet, but please allow me to join the "Team"
Got mine Aug. 4th. Upgraded to Ksyirum Elite Wheels/Fizik Anteres Saddle.
Can you say "plush"?


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Update on my new ride. Needed a longer stem, changed it out to a 120mm FSA OS99. Droped the stem down one spacer and changed out the brakes to Zero Gravities that I had on my Fuji. Now weighs in at 16 pounds 14 ounces. I love this bike, fantastic combo of light, fast, comfort and handling. I'll probably sell my 2007 Orbea Onix because I have no desire to ride anything but the CR1.


----------



## oldcrank (Nov 7, 2009)

eric s said:


> i have no desire to ride anything but the cr1.


^^^ +1


----------



## princekp (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet bikes!!!


----------

